# Umgebungsvariable mit JAVA setzen?



## RMI_17 (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

Ich habe so einen ähnlichen Beitrag schon mal geposted, aber es hat sich ein bisschen was geändert.

Ich benötige für ein Programm bestimmte Umgebungsvariablen, die kann ich ja setzen mit

System.setProperty(Key, Value);

ABER DIE IST NUR VORHANDEN WÄHREND DAS PROGRAMM LÄUFT

ich brauche die Variablen auch asserhalb des JAVA Programmes. Wie kann ich die Variable statisch  einspeichern? So dass sie wie die "path"-Variable eingetragen ist

MFG rmi


----------



## Bernd1984 (24. Juni 2005)

Hallo.

  Zwei Möglichkeiten:

   Arbeitsplatz - rechte Maustaste - Eigenschaften - Register Erweitert - Button Umgebungsvariablen
   hier kannst du selber Variablen anlegen bzw. Variablen wie z.B. path erweitern.

   Ansonsten kannst du über eine Batchdatei mittels SET auch Umgebungsvariablen setzen.


----------



## RMI_17 (24. Juni 2005)

Das  nicht. 

1. Es sol automatisch vom Programm gemacht werden.

2. Set im DOS die Variable bleibt nur solange gesetzt wie das Fenster auf ist.

Bin für weitere Vorschläge offen

MFG Rmi


----------



## elmato (24. Juni 2005)

vermutlich(ich weiss es aber auch nicht!) wird es registrie schluessel fuer umgebungsvariablen geben, so hab mal meine reg durchsucht, unter HKEY_Current_USER\Enviroment(Win2k sp4) befindet sich meine classpath variable, jetzt muss dein prog halt auf die reg zugreiffen und ihre schluessel setzen, durchsuchmal deine registrie vermutlich wird es auch noch bei localmaschine enviroment geben...


----------



## RMI_17 (24. Juni 2005)

THX

hab ich auch schon gehört das es sowas gibt.
Werds probieren. Falls du mal zufällig über ein Tut stolpern solltest postest dus bitte!

MFG Rmi


----------



## elmato (24. Juni 2005)

ich gleube nicht das du sowas mit dem "core" jdk erledigen kannst, die winows reitry ist nun wirklich NICHT plattform unabhaengig ^^, evt. kann dir das JDIC weiterhelfen, mit JNI gehts bestimmt(sofern du C/C++ proggen kannst) ansonsten musst du dir eine textdatei mit dem schluessel schreiben und ihn von regedit/regedt32 imortieren lassen. Es wird aber auch sicher librarys hierfuer geben, das hat bestimmt schon mal jemand gebraucht.......  

//edit schau mal hier
http://www.rgagnon.com/javadetails/java-0480.html

p.s. die seite ist nicht schlecht steht auch in der Forums -linkliste...


----------



## RMI_17 (24. Juni 2005)

OH Mann

Bin ich blöd!

Den Regisry Schlüssel von Hand erstellen und importieren lassen. OOOOOOOOHHHHH Mann
THX
Manchmal sieht man den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht.

THX nochmal

MFG rmi


----------



## danielandross (4. Juni 2007)

aha und wie macht man das mit Registry Eintrag selbst bauen und einfügen?


----------



## zeja (4. Juni 2007)

http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/11418-java-und-registry.html


----------



## Thomas Darimont (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,

setx to the rescue ;-)

schau mal hier:
http://www.tutorials.de/forum/java/203559-mehrere-java-versionen-parallel-betreiben.html

Gruß Tom


----------



## danielandross (4. Juni 2007)

Hallo,
danke für eure Antworten. Habe aber festgestellt dass ich mein Problem so doch nicht lösen kann, wegen der Plattformunabhängigkeit.


----------

